# Best Thin Case



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I'm looking into getting a case just to keep my screen from cracking and to stop from getting dents (protection form small drops basically). Does anyone have any suggestions for some REALLY thin decent quality cases? I've been looking at the Incipio Feather Case, Casemate Barely There, and some other cases. I'm looking for something that doesn't add too much bulk, and I prefer silicon to hard cover, although I'd be okay with either. I also looked at Invisible Shield, does anybody have much experience with those? I'm sure it protects from scratches, but I'm more worried about dents or my screen breaking, and I'm guessing it doesn't let you take the battery out if you can't take it off often.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> So I'm looking into getting a case just to keep my screen from cracking and to stop from getting dents (protection form small drops basically). Does anyone have any suggestions for some REALLY thin decent quality cases? I've been looking at the Incipio Feather Case, Casemate Barely There, and some other cases. I'm looking for something that doesn't add too much bulk, and I prefer silicon to hard cover, although I'd be okay with either. I also looked at Invisible Shield, does anybody have much experience with those? I'm sure it protects from scratches, but I'm more worried about dents or my screen breaking, and I'm guessing it doesn't let you take the battery out if you can't take it off often.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"Diztronic Matte Back Black Flexible *Revision 3* TPU Case & Screen Protector for Samsung Galaxy Nexus" search that on amazon. i like it a lot. its cheap and it comes in a couple different colors. also comes with a screen protector. make sure you get revision 3


----------



## NvrEnough (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Diztronic-Flexible-Revision-Protector-Packaging/dp/B0065PGWQ0/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326408257&sr=8-1-fkmr1

Great case,


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

jeff5891 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...57&sr=8-1-fkmr1
> 
> Great case,


Wow this looks like it's almost exactly what I was looking for! One question, does it cover the front lip of the device at all? Like, if I were to drop it with screen facing the ground, would it offer any protection from that? Also, would it work with the extended battery? And about how thick is it would you say?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

It does cover the front lip. I've read reviews that the extended battery fits, though I have no firsthand experience. With the case, it seems to be a little bit over half an inch at the thickest point of the phone.

edit: I have the matte smoke one, in case you were wondering. I got it because Amazon didn't have a matte black one yet, but I kind of like it. It is almost the same color as the original grey of the phone, so it sort of keeps the color aesthetic, imo.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the smoked diztronic case revision 3,fits extended battery. Love it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

i have the diztronic as well, i highly recommend it. and yes it does have a lip around the edge to keep it the screen from touching flat surfaces.

its barely added any bulk, fits nicely in my pocket, looks good ( i have the matte black) and its easy to put on and remove. and its cheap!!

Also, my first case was defective, i contacted their customer service and instead of them asking me for a ton of info, they replied with a tracking number for a replacement. good stuff.


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great, thanks all of you!


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Just received both the diztronic case and an extended battery in the mail yesterday. I can confirm that the case fits the battery. The case is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There are $3 "S-Line" cases on ebay. Check them out. Covers front lip and works with both batteries. I used to think it had issues with the extended but I've changed that opinion now that I've had it a while.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

I really like the Rearth Ringke Slim Case. It is a beauty. Very slim, adds a nice weight and nice thickness.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> I really like the Rearth Ringke Slim Case. It is a beauty. Very slim, adds a nice weight and nice thickness.


On a CDMA Nexus? I've heard reports that it doesn't fit properly, that the top lip doesn't fit how it should. This is the main reason I've stayed away for now, and ordered the Diztronic rev. 3, and didn't post about it in this thread. I really want the Rearth Ringke Slim.


----------



## russlowe73 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have both and the slim case does not fit extended battery I personally like the diztronic best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the case mate barely there case and love it tremendously. Theres a YouTube walk through video out there for it thats pretty thorough too. Happy hunting!


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

jeff5891 said:


> "Diztronic Matte Back Black Flexible *Revision 3* TPU Case & Screen Protector for Samsung Galaxy Nexus" search that on amazon. i like it a lot. its cheap and it comes in a couple different colors. also comes with a screen protector. make sure you get revision 3


I just ordered one of these last night. Glad to hear you're satisfied with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> On a CDMA Nexus? I've heard reports that it doesn't fit properly, that the top lip doesn't fit how it should. This is the main reason I've stayed away for now, and ordered the Diztronic rev. 3, and didn't post about it in this thread. I really want the Rearth Ringke Slim.


Yeah, it fits just fine. It has a nice tight feel, it doesn't move around all but isn't stuck on there. I would HIGHLY suggest it, best case I've used in awhile.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does the Ringke Slim fit the Ext battery if you put this case on sans battery door? I've heard this works with alot of harder cases with ext batteries and I really really want the matte black Ringke Slim but its non refundable so I need to know this fact before i buy lol.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> There are $3 "S-Line" cases on ebay. Check them out. Covers front lip and works with both batteries. I used to think it had issues with the extended but I've changed that opinion now that I've had it a while.


I politely disagree, Jax.

I ordered 2 S-line cases. They most certainly do not properly fit the CDMA Nexus, with either battery. I'll post pics later. For one, only one half of the front bezel (silver part) can be covered. It just doesn't work...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I politely disagree, Jax.
> 
> I ordered 2 S-line cases. They most certainly do not properly fit the CDMA Nexus, with either battery. I'll post pics later. For one, only one half of the front bezel (silver part) can be covered. It just doesn't work...


Perhaps there have been some variations in the manufacturing process. I use mine (I also have 2 of them) and they cover the front lip with the extended battery or the OEM battery. I originally had problems when I first got them with not being able to get it around the lip on the fourth corner but it now works just fine for me. I don't know if they have stretched out some or if I've just gotten better at pulling it over the lip, but it works just fine now for me with both of them.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Perhaps there have been some variations in the manufacturing process. I use mine (I also have 2 of them) and they cover the front lip with the extended battery or the OEM battery. I originally had problems when I first got them with not being able to get it around the lip on the fourth corner but it now works just fine for me. I don't know if they have stretched out some or if I've just gotten better at pulling it over the lip, but it works just fine now for me with both of them.


I hate you 

In a good way. I absolutely love the look and feel of these cases, but could not get them to fit. I tried both batteries. I even ordered two from two separate manufactures in the hopes that what you mentioned (different builds) was the case. Same issue with both.

I really hope they make a new build specifically for the LTE Nexus w/ extended battery, as these are probably my favorite cases.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> There are $3 "S-Line" cases on ebay. Check them out. Covers front lip and works with both batteries. I used to think it had issues with the extended but I've changed that opinion now that I've had it a while.


I got the same in white for $2 for TWO. However, it doesn't fit with the extended battery cover since the sides do bow out a bit. IMO, Diztronic and CruzerLite offers the best fitting TPU case for the money.


----------

